# E460 Bessacarr



## Marvin (Jul 30, 2009)

Have just placed an order for a new E460 we complete rookies at caravans and motorhomes. Any tips or advice would be welcome


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

just enjoy. go and check the van BEFORE collection day to make sure all is ok
take someone with you if you can.
then just use it and don't be afraid to ask others on site


----------

